# Short Video of my loft and my Best Grizzle.



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a little Grizzle hen that flew very well for me. The loft is working out great. 

http://youtu.be/w_us-17Qt54


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice loft..and a pretty grizzle to add..


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice tamed Griz.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice, what are your grizzles based off of?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great looking bird and loft!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> very nice, what are your grizzles based off of?


Thanks, shes a Ganus Koopman cross, she has a strong body, soft feathers, tight vent, and a sharp eye. She will race this old bird season and hopefully does well as a young old bird. I really like my Koopman birds, they seem to be doing well for me.


----------

